# Frank McGrath



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

I was wondering, after seeing the huge following McGrath has on sites like bb.com and various other bodybuilding forums, how come he hasn't really made that much impact at pro level?

From searching about Google it seems like he isn't ranked in the IFBB pro rankings and the last pro show he won was the Canadian Championships in the early 2000's.

I think he has an awesome physique etc and was just wondering why he hasn't made more of an impact in recent years.

Maybe he's just not been entering shows or something, idk. Maybe someone else can shed some light.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im a big fan of frank mcgrath and the animal team. i have no idea either


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Frank has a mind blowing physique.

Not on par with most of the other pro's though unfortunately.

GHS


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think hes up there tbh. its like branch warren to me, dont understand why he doesnt do too good either


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

I have seen a couple of video's on youtube where he came into shows looking really soft.

Maybe his pre-contest prep is what lets him down?


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Good placings dont always equate to popularity. I mean guys like Lee Priest, Markus Ruhl, Mustafa Mohammad, Gunter Schlierkamp, Johnnie Jackson, Dennis James are all bodybuilders who are really popular with big fan bases, but actuall big or regular contest wins are few and far between. I think bodybuilding fans ultimiately appreciate prefer the freaks and the bodybuilders with just 1 or 2 freaky body parts.

Anyone remember Caprise Murray??? MD magazine loved him and he never even turned pro, in fact didnt even do that great as an amatuer, but he was just a mix and match of freaky bodyparts and his popularity was through the roof!


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i think hes up there tbh. its like branch warren to me, dont understand why he doesnt do too good either


Branch Warren doesnt do good????

2009 Arnold Classic 3rd

2008 Arnold Classic 4th

2007 New York Pro 1st

2006 San Fransico Pro 2nd

2006 Arnold Classic 2nd

2005 Charlotte Pro 1st

2005 Europa Super Show 1st

Not to mention he wins pretty much every sub contest award at shows e.g. most muscular man, best legs etc etc


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

branch warren is one of my favourites. i mean mainly the olympia when i say he doesnt do too good


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Bodybuilding is SO subjective.We all have differing views, on what constitutes " a great build" If i said coleman, looked like a grotesque barstardisation of the human form,some would disagree, some would agree. No-one would be right.I believe you need more than just a body , to be a sucess today.You need a personality,perhaps a slightly eccentric character, and maybe the willingness to give the editors of flex magazine,head.without exposure and popularity,you can have the greatest build ever, and get no-where(think Oliva, Mentzer)the body and the face has to fit.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

OMFG Frank is :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

be honest guys...we'd all give our right nut to look like that!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

best part is his forearms


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> best part is his forearms


CHECK THIS SH1T OUT


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like a mix of Tiger and mak lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MXD said:


> Looks like a mix of Tiger and mak lol


 :drool: :drool:

hahahahahahahahaha FPMSL


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

fook me I almost fancy him myself lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Rickski said:


> fook me I almost fancy him myself lol


get in line mister hahahahahahahaha :thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

WTF it's Mak lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> OMFG Frank is :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


Somehow when I saw the title, I just KNEW you'd be in here :lol:



MXD said:


> Looks like a mix of Tiger and mak lol


Tiger maybe not so much Mak.... helluva a size difference though pmsl. Looks a lot like an ex of mine too


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

For Briar :whistling:


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I just think people are narro minded and think if you dont place in the olimpia.Your not a good bbr.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

These pics spoil the mystique built up in the Animal ads a bit:




























But he does have an exceptionally large tongue:


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

Willie said:


>


you'd be gutted if you owned a chinese all you can eat and those 3 fella's walked in


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

was thinking the same baz mate


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> For Briar :whistling:


OH FFS :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

isnt that his sister?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

lumberjack said:


> isnt that his sister?


Nah, this is his sister Kyla:










Smokin body but not as good looking as the brunette in those pics.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MXD said:


> Looks like a mix of Tiger and mak lol


LMAO i'll take that as a compliment!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

MissBC said:


> CHECK THIS SH1T OUT


Ewwww I think I must be the only person that thinks that's gross!

But he is HOT!!

I could get over the weird veiny arms! LOL


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

he is very marketable more so than some of the pros he probably makes a better living than most or them and will never win a pro show nor does he need to


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry for resurrecting a very old thread but I recently read this (from December 2010):

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/team-md/md-profiles/2806-frank-mcgrath-on-the-road-to-recovery-.html

Turns out no one has really seen frank because he's one unlucky guy. His father took a stroke, he tore his triceps tendon and he was in a nasty car crash - having to be cut out by the fire brigade.


----------

